# Other Discussions > Bodybuilding / Fitness / Nutrition >  Adhd medication and hairloss

## mynameisrich

Not sure of this is the right subforum, apologies if it isn't.

I'm currently going through assessment for adhd and have been prescribed Strattera to try out, and will get given adderall or whatever is most commonly prescribed here in Australia once money has parted hands to the psychiatrist. I started reading the side effects though and say hair loss as one of the minor less common. This has instantly put me off wanting to even consider it.

Has anybody any experience here?

----------


## hairlossjedi

Rich, thanks for writing. Those group of drugs, particularly Adderall, is whats known as an Amphetamine Salt. Pure speed, There is a drug in the U.S. that has been shown to be nearly identical in chemical structure to Crystal Methamphetamine. While this is a decision the Physician makes, the crux of it is this: Do the therapeutic benefits of this drug outweigh the potential damage caused by side effects? I confess I have never seen any studies regarding any potential links between that and hair loss, nor am I qualified to evaluate ADHD or ADD, but I am super familiar with these medications. FOR ME, I wouldnt touch that drug or others amphetamines if I didnt have to. I HAVE seen a ton of young folks coming off these meds, and it was horrific in terms of withdrawals. For that reason alone I would be very careful about using these meds.

----------


## mynameisrich

@hairlossjedi

Thanks for the response. I'll admit I've taken my friends medication a couple times (Dexys) and they have seemed to help me focus, but then again it will supposedly have that effect on anybody, according to a few documentaries I watched.

Yeah I dunno, I don't really want to become dependant on a drug, but part of the reason I went to get tested was for the diagnosis and not necessarily the medication - So far I was just asked really basic questions, I thought it would be a very thorough and scrutinous procedure but it feels like if you are able to check the boxes and pay for it, they will give you the medication, with a yearly update to pay again and repeat prescription.

----------

